# Looking for sheetrock offset taping knives



## Sammy464 (Nov 30, 2021)

Looking for 14' and 18' offset taping knives
Hit me up. Had mine stolen
Also I heard there is a chicago offset knive similar to sheetrock. If anyone knows how I can get contact I would really appreciate it.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, they have not made anything bigger than 12" for offset knives in a few years. My buddy has a 16 and I tell him he better keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sammy464 (Nov 30, 2021)

Ask your buddy if he's willing to sell it.
Or keepe posted if you hear anyone that is selling or making them
Thanks


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Like this?

https://www.all-wall.com/Advance-Offset-Drywall-Knife-OS14/


----------



## Sammy464 (Nov 30, 2021)

I have those prefer the sheetrock offset. Sheetrock are more sturdier with a stiffer blade
Thanks


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Sammy464 said:


> I have those prefer the sheetrock offset. Sheetrock are more sturdier with a stiffer blade
> Thanks


I've never owned an offset myself, what do you use them for?


----------



## Sammy464 (Nov 30, 2021)

They are great for loading up mud on anything that needs to be opened like but joints and work similar to darbys. Great for skimming as well. 
Once you get a hang of them it's all you want to use.


----------



## drywallguy22 (Jan 24, 2019)

USG Sheetrock does not make those sizes anymore. They just make the 8, 10, 12" now. 








USG Sheetrock Blue Steel Offset Taping Knife [8,10,12


USG Sheetrock Offset Taping Knife [8,10,12"] Blue Steel Offset Knife The Professional Offset Drywall Finishing Knives are specifically designed to get you closer to your work without straining your hands. 340301, 340302, 340307, 340303




timothystoolbox.com


----------

